# Warren County 2016



## deerhuntingdawg

I thought I'd fire this thread back up for this year. I'll be hunting two tracks this year in Warren. 
Track 1-550aces I've been on for the last 6 years. I hope we produce another buck like the one I killed last year. The deer have been hitting the durana hard this spring and summer. One negative that has happened to out property, is wind damage. Those same winds that hit Mistletoe & Thomson, came through our club and took out several mature oaks. 
Track 2-500 acres on the western side of the county. We've been supplemental feeding these deer since early spring so I hope it pays off for us. 
I have cameras out and need to glass the whiteoaks soon.


----------



## How2fish

It is about that time...in fact I am going to our club meeting tomorrow for what I think(yes its been that long) is my 30th year in this Warren Co club. Trees were select cut last year so it will look somewhat different. However I started hunting it when it was all big mature trees and then clear cut except for the creeks and now its mostly 18yr old pines and the creek bottoms , which have sadly been hammered by tornado's in the last 6 years...much like we lost the entire camp to a tornado 5 years ago...going to hunt this year like its my last chance..best of luck to all ya'll stop by and give us some reports DHD thanks for starting the thread...and ya'll stay safe !


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Howdy How2fish!
I went by our club today to change locks and check out a few stands. We unfortunaley had some storm damage from a few weeks ago that took out several big oaks and pines. So far the stands I've check are OK but we still have more that haven't been looked at. Here's a few of the trees...


----------



## How2fish

Hate to see the big trees go..hope you have a big season this year if I remember correctly last year you got a dandy ?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

How2fish said:


> Hate to see the big trees go..hope you have a big season this year if I remember correctly last year you got a dandy ?



Yep, I killed a nice 8 pointer. I get the mount back this weekend!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Here's the mount...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I finally got over to the club and glassed some of the whiteoaks. Some were barren and others were LOADED. I just put a camera out on the property so hopefully something good will show up!


----------



## How2fish

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Here's the mount...



Very nice !!


----------



## Lick Skillet

This is my first year in Warren about 3 miles south of I 20 on 278 exit 154. Anyone else near me?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Welcome fly'nthe Sky!
Your in a very good area of the county good luck!


----------



## Realtree Ga

flyn'the sky said:


> This is my first year in Warren about 3 miles south of I 20 on 278 exit 154. Anyone else near me?



You have to be really close to my club.  Within a mile or two anyway.


----------



## Lick Skillet

Realtree Ga said:


> You have to be really close to my club.  Within a mile or two anyway.



Cool! We are at Old Greensboro Rd.


----------



## Lick Skillet

Realtree, have you seen any pigs on your club?


----------



## Realtree Ga

Lick Skillet said:


> Realtree, have you seen any pigs on your club?



We have never had pigs, but we are mainly in planted pines.  You are about a mile past my club south of I-20.


----------



## biggieb

I'm in a club near Mayfield. Just got a trail cam photo emailed to me this morning with the first pigs we've ever had on the property.


----------



## Lil Red

*Pigs?*

What area around Mayfield? We are around there as well, have a few guys that would like to see them but I'd rather them go around us. Are you on the River?


----------



## DRCOLLINS

I was at our club over the weekend checked my cameras and had a few pigs as well, we are close to Mayfield also. I have been on this club since 09 and never seen a pig, the first pictures started first of July and there still showing up as recent as 6 days ago.


----------



## biggieb

We're on the river, on the Warrenton side. We've had a few here and there over the past few years, but none have stayed on the property come season opener.  Doesn't look like that's the case this year.


----------



## JigNchunk

We are near five points and last year was the first time we have seen signs of pigs in 25 years of hunting the same property. I was down last weekend and seen a set of big sow tracks with what looked to be 5 or 6 sets of piglet tracks with her. As for the deer, there were very few tracks or sign anywhere. Deer numbers have been on a huge decline in our area in the past 3-4 years.


----------



## How2fish

JigNchunk were exactly is the 5 points area ? I've heard of that before and can't place it ? Also anyone seeing any acorns on your leases ?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

How2fish,
Its south/southwest of Warrenton on the Glascock County line. I'm seeing acorns on our trees for sure this year. Looks to be better than last year.


----------



## How2fish

Thanks DHD I thought that might be it. I'm headed down for work weekend next week and hope to do a little scouting , last year we had few acorns on our lease . Hoping for a good year , numbers of deer seen the past few years has been down and last year was as scarce as I can remember but we did take 3-4 nice bucks . If we don't do something about the yotes I fear for lean times ahead, unless someone has a great recipe for BBQ yote..best of luck.


----------



## Warrenco

Well, ol' bow season starts tomorrow. Going to be hot. I'm going in the morning for a while. Not to either one of my warren co properties but heading Lincoln co in the am


----------



## 01Foreman400

Good luck!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Stick a good one my man!!


----------



## Warrenco

Hunting warren co this morning. Nothing so far. Saw 5 in two hunts at my Lincoln co track. There's more deer at my Lincoln property but there's bigger deer here


----------



## Lil Red

Anyone have a rain report? We planted last Saturday and wondering if we got any rain since then. Mayfield Area.


----------



## Realtree Ga

No idea about rain.  I'm heading to my club for the first time next weekend.  Mainly to do a little work but hopefully I'll get a shot at a nanny or something.  I just hope it cools off a bit.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

It's very dry down here. We're delaying our food plot planting for another week. We all need to collectively rain dance!!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Any rain down there in the past few days?


----------



## mcfsf33

Not near us in the panhandle.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Well so much for the food plots we planted 2 weeks ago.  Not a drop of rain and none in the forecast.  Friday has a small chance, but I'm not banking on it.  Good thing I mostly hunt hardwoods I suppose.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Tough year for plots.


----------



## JigNchunk

$400 down the drain on our plots. On the plus side this should mean that deer have to move about to feed more this season.


----------



## mcfsf33

Yep our plots are bad. Only about half of them made anything.


----------



## How2fish

How are the acorns looking ? On our lease they were spotty two weeks ago and still green. I'm headed down early next week to muzzle loader hunt a few days prior to start of rifle season....you see I need to take advantage of the heat wave headed our way  All that cool weather hunting is way overrated 90 degrees muggy and buggy...man that is the life!  Good luck to all of ya and stay safe !


----------



## aviator

Does anyone know how much rain we got last Friday and Saturday from the outskirts of the hurricane in Warrenton?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

aviator said:


> Does anyone know how much rain we got last Friday and Saturday from the outskirts of the hurricane in Warrenton?



Depends on which side of Warren County your located. The closer to Thomson, the more you received. We recorded .80 on my rain gage in Thomson. Augusta recorded 1.5 inches while Wilkes County measured .10


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

How2fish said:


> How are the acorns looking ? On our lease they were spotty two weeks ago and still green. I'm headed down early next week to muzzle loader hunt a few days prior to start of rifle season....you see I need to take advantage of the heat wave headed our way  All that cool weather hunting is way overrated 90 degrees muggy and buggy...man that is the life!  Good luck to all of ya and stay safe !



One of my fells memebers shot a mature doe Monday evening. He said the whiteoaks acorns were raining down on him...


----------



## How2fish

Thanks for the info and  Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Warrenco

Haven't really been hunting my warren co property. Trying to leave it be until rifle. Been hunting my Lincoln co property. Seen 9 deer there in about 6-7 hunts. Nothing worth sticking yet. Breaking out some fire power in the morning


----------



## aviator

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Depends on which side of Warren County your located. The closer to Thomson, the more you received. We recorded .80 on my rain gage in Thomson. Augusta recorded 1.5 inches while Wilkes County measured .10



Thanks. We are on the southside of Warrenton off of 
HWY 171.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Coyote are terrible this year. Dad stuck a doe on our new clear cut, and gave her some time, and by the time he found her, the coyotes ate her. I havent been down since college, but I've hunted our land in bogart and stuck a doe last week. Ready for temperatures to drop. i'll be hunting all day saturday.


----------



## Lick Skillet

In the stand y'all good luck!


----------



## Lick Skillet

Saw 11 Sat morning and 3 Sat afternoon. Only 2 small bucks a spike and a 6. I'll be back at it Wednesday!


----------



## Lil Red

*Pre Rut*

Anyone see any signs of Rut or Pre Rut this weekend? I found one scrape last weekend that isn't fresh this weekend and one new one this weekend. Had a small eight about 30 minutes behind a doe and yearling on Saturday morning. Every doe I saw had little ones (I mean small) with her still. Saw three bucks traveling together Sunday morning. We did see a few lone does but not me. When do we expect to start seeing cruising and chasing? We are just outside of Mayfield.


----------



## How2fish

We had 2 8pts one 175lbs and the other 188lbs and a spike killed opening day of gun season one of the 8's was chasing a doe that wanted nothing to do with him. I got a 5pt on Monday last week with the muzzle loader first chance I've had to hunt this year and I was out of venison..he was right at 160lbs . Let a 8 walk on Tuesday he was a nice buck but not good enough to use my last buck tag on before the rifle season starts...hunted the whole week from Monday till Saturday evening saw 18 deer total at least 1 everyday and only two hunts where I didn't see a deer...enjoyed it even with the hot weather...worse thing was that my ATV would not start , taking it to Mountain Motor Sports this afternoon..limited where on the property I could hunt unless I borrowed a ATV...hate having to do that.


----------



## gahunter2011

We saw several deer this weekend. I passed up 2 small 8pts, 1 bumped a doe feeding in a plot also had a spike doing the same thing. Shouldn't be to much longer we always see good activity around 1st and 2nd week in November, a lot of guy say it on now.What's y'all experience with the rut mayfield/jewel area?


----------



## duckyaker90

Idk if it was the cool weather or the backside of the full moon, but I saw a bit of aggression from two nice bucks. I've been seeing scrapes since bow season. As of this weekend some are being untouched but still seeing fresh ones. My lease is mostly in Glascock but we have a slither that's in warren. We're off of Hwy 80 right along the panhandle.


----------



## How2fish

gahunter2011 said:


> We saw several deer this weekend. I passed up 2 small 8pts, 1 bumped a doe feeding in a plot also had a spike doing the same thing. Shouldn't be to much longer we always see good activity around 1st and 2nd week in November, a lot of guy say it on now.What's y'all experience with the rut mayfield/jewel area?


 From the new moon till the 2nd  week in Nov will see the most activity.  IMHO.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I hunted Thursday through Saturday and with the high winds, the white oaks were falling like crazy.  The ground was covered.  Killed a decent 7 pt. feeding on white oaks Friday evening with the muzzle loader.  His tarsals were a bit wet and was starting to smell pretty good so it's right around the corner.  Going back to hunt Thursday through Sunday.


----------



## Warrenco

Saturday, nothing. Sunday perfect conditions. Say 7 including a 2 1/2 ur old chasing two does. Monday zero. In the stand right now


----------



## Lil Red

So if I can't get back out until the 11th do y'all think I will miss all of it? We shot one last year chasing on the 14th of Nov.  We are still new to the area.


----------



## How2fish

Lil Red said:


> So if I can't get back out until the 11th do y'all think I will miss all of it? We shot one last year chasing on the 14th of Nov.  We are still new to the area.


Actually you should be good the bucks are ready before and stay ready after the true breeding period...the worst time to be hunting to me is during the peak of actually breeding..this normally takes place in some of the thickest cover around. Many years you will see a ton of chasing for several days and then its like all the deer left for a long weekend at the beach. Best of luck !


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I was back in Warren County for opening weekend. Saw several does, young bucks and three decent bucks Sunday. One was a 3 1/2 9 pointer, and 8 pointer and the other was a possible shooter. But he was 500 yards away. Total deer was 21 deer. None were close to chasing that I could tell but it could fire off any day now!


----------



## Lick Skillet

Hunted all day yesterday and saw 7 deer. Had a small 8 chasing 2 does around. Back at it this morning.


----------



## duckyaker90

In the tree now haven't seen anything, heard one shot with a follow up shot just now. Very loud this morning with mining operations goin on and fort Gordon having a training exercise. Hwy 17 from Thomson to 296 is littered with dead deer. It's got to be just around the corner.


----------



## How2fish

duckyaker90 said:


> In the tree now haven't seen anything, heard one shot with a follow up shot just now. Very loud this morning with mining operations goin on and fort Gordon having a training exercise. Hwy 17 from Thomson to 296 is littered with dead deer. It's got to be just around the corner.



Agreed the warm weather may delay it a little but by this time next week should be pretty good...luck to all ya'll.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Hunted Warren this morning and watched two young 8 pointers follow a doe. It's getting very close. Should take off any day now!!


----------



## gahunter2011

Acorns or food plots/fields where are y'all seeing most the deer?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I'm seeing them in my food plots, dirt plots, and oak bottoms about equal. Just depends on the day. Of course I tend to see more on the PWL etc cause I can see further


----------



## mcfsf33

I killed a good 8 point on Friday 10-28. He came to a grunt call at first light. This was in the HWY 17 and HWY 296 area. We seen deer every hunt this weekend . Seen a decent 8 point running a doe yesterday morning.


----------



## How2fish

mcfsf33 said:


> I killed a good 8 point on Friday 10-28. He came to a grunt call at first light. This was in the HWY 17 and HWY 296 area. We seen deer every hunt this weekend . Seen a decent 8 point running a doe yesterday morning.


 Congrats do you have a picture ??


----------



## scooty006

I suspect the cold front coming this weekend will have bucks chasing.  Probably would have been going on this past week if the weather was colder.  Just my opinion based on seasons past.


----------



## duckyaker90

Definitely will be more daylight activity. Heat has been shutting them down by 8:30.


----------



## duckyaker90

mcfsf33 said:


> I killed a good 8 point on Friday 10-28. He came to a grunt call at first light. This was in the HWY 17 and HWY 296 area. We seen deer every hunt this weekend . Seen a decent 8 point running a doe yesterday morning.



Yea pics??? You sound close to us. Just wondering if I have him on camera or pasted him up


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Mcfsf233 killed a nice 8 pointer. I'll have to text him to put a pic up. Ole WarrenCo killed a nice buck chasing too Monday! I still yet to pull the trigger this year. Just passing and waiting...


----------



## mcfsf33

Yall can check him out on Facebook. I can't never get photos up on Woodys!


----------



## Warrenco

Slow these last few days. Earlier in the week was good. Had some casing going on. Killed a nice 9 pt on Monday. Seeing one or two here and there. Had a member here hunt all day yesterday and only saw one small
Buck and the tails of two does that winded him


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Seen 11 yesterday with two nice bucks chasing does. One possible shooter but 250yards out(just couldn't get a good look at him). Seen three does in a thicket this morning(gamble did not pay off lol). This is on two different Warren County tracks. I've heard a TON of shots the last two days


----------



## scooty006

Friday morning I killed a nice 8 point trailing a hot doe.  I heard him grunting about 30 minutes before ever seeing either of them.


----------



## gahunter2011

Congrats scooty do you have any pictures? Deer seem to be moving we have seen some smaller bucks chasing. 2 small 8pt seen today cruising.


----------



## scooty006

here's a pic.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

scooty006 said:


> here's a pic.



Congrats!!


----------



## gahunter2011

Nice buck


----------



## Lick Skillet

Hunted last week saw a bunch of deer but only some small bucks chasing. Didn't get to hunt this weekend but in the tree now!


----------



## hoochman2

My son and I was down Friday and Saturday. He killed two does and I killed one doe. I saw a couple other does and one small spike. This was the first time on this lease. Found 4 fresh scrapes and some fresh horning. When I hunted in warren county in the 2002-2007 the rut was early November. What I seen this weekend looks about a week or so away.


----------



## Georgia45

Has anyone tried Oliphant Deer Processing in Warrenton? I have used Pittmans but this would be closer. Thanks


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Georgia45 said:


> Has anyone tried Oliphant Deer Processing in Warrenton? I have used Pittmans but this would be closer. Thanks



Yeah, they're good. I've used them


----------



## Georgia45

Thanks!


----------



## mcfsf33

We had another decent 9 pt killed yesterday on the club, 15" inside and 8" G2's . Had another member see 5 doe yesterday morning. We also had two new bucks on camera last week. I wish I could post picks.


----------



## duckyaker90

mcfsf33 said:


> We had another decent 9 pt killed yesterday on the club, 15" inside and 8" G2's . Had another member see 5 doe yesterday morning. We also had two new bucks on camera last week. I wish I could post picks.



Are you leasing Thiele land? If so are you around newesome mill on kitchens rd? If you are I may have a pic of that deer alive.


----------



## mcfsf33

duckyaker90 said:


> Are you leasing Thiele land? If so are you around newesome mill on kitchens rd? If you are I may have a pic of that deer alive.



Yes we have the right side of kitchens rd from the stop sign all the way to beaverdam rd. We have 500 acres there . Then we have 377 acres about 5 miles away.


----------



## Warrenco

Been dead at my club on ridge rd. The last two weeks nothing. Other piece of property, we've seen one here or there.


----------



## gahunter2011

Same on our lease very little daytime movement. I hope things get better!


----------

